# Framing rafters



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Joe, I have seen a few questions that you have asked twice, would you please be specific?
I am taking it that you really like birdsmouths. Why? Explain their value to me. 
I know that it's the way that it's always been done up north but ask todays carpenter down here and he learned of one in tech but never did one.

OK, I'm done having fun. Back in the old days birdsmouths were cut in to hold the sides of a building together, they transfered the stress from the collarties, also known as crossties to the rafters. What I do is put the stress where it belongs, on the collarties without weakening the rafters with a birdsmouth. The figures on birdsmouthes are relatively insignificant until you get to a weak rafter, then stresses begin to add up as energy is transfered to the adjoining rafters. In 150 MPH winds, this could equal failure, especially 24" OC.
I spent 15 yrs. fighting the local bldg. dept over this, armed with facts and figures. I was grudgingly allowed to do things my way. Virtually everything that I have built survived 2 hurricanes intact. Teetorbilt.


----------



## Joe Carola (Jun 15, 2004)

"Joe, I have seen a few questions that you have asked twice, would you please be specific?"

I specifically asked you twice if you cut birdsmouths in your rafters you know that already. I guess from your last post you don't so is this the way you cut your rafters with no birdsmouth and nail a Simpson hanger?

Here's two drawings one with ceiling joists and one without for Cathedral ceiling.

Joe Carola


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Joe, I think that it was plain that I don't, don't see the gain in the few inches to which it is applied and see faster, easier connections which happen to meet the Miami-Dade High Velocity wind code. You can look here, Sec 15.
http://www.floridabuilding.org/
Bear in mind that it's just CODE, that means miniumum, the least that you can get away with. It doesn't make you special.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Ok I get it. You guys are talking about the seat cut. Up here we refer the birdsmouth as the piont that hits the front of the wall. Tails are usually 2x4,6 with so the rise of the bm is any were from a 1/4" to 8". The plans I have are engineered for seats with a minium of a 3" seat cut on the bottom of the rafter. Not going to pay for another stamp.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Framer, I've always thought it strange that we speak the same language but not. It must really confuse forieners, Iknow that it confuses me sometimes.


----------



## old27 (Feb 13, 2005)

*could not help but respond...*

Bridsmouths, seat cuts, tails..you say potato, I say potahto (we call them tails: notch + plumb cut for fascia + level cut for soffit. Two guys can cut a whole house of rafters in an hour...One guy on the ridge cut, one on the tail. It's fact. The more experienced laborers do this up here in MASS...crown it, trace it, cut it...done. Trace and cut your rafters right; bottom guy installs first, ridge guy after...etc...sets up the trim...Where I come from, joists hold walls from blowing out, and collar ties prevent sag of the roof and are technically supposed to be nailed in higher than one might think...Not trying to dig up a dead horse...just thought I'd throw in my .02. Later.

-old


----------

